# InDesign bien pour créer une newsletter ?



## angelo95 (18 Décembre 2008)

Je suis en train de télécharger la trial de InDesign car j'ai vu des collègues utiliser ce soft pour créer des newsletters.

Certains d'entre vous l'ont ils déjà utilisé à cet effet ? Est-ce bien adapté ?

Merci à vous ;-)

PS : aujourd'hui je la code à la main avec BBEdit. Mais niveau créativité graphique il y a mieux...


----------



## EtVlan (18 Décembre 2008)

Bien sur que cela peut être très bon...

C'est un logiciel parfait pour la mise en page...

---

Quand je reçois des travaux entièrement construit dans Photoshop...  

ou pire

Des documents pour l'impression, tout montés dans Word?? 

Franchement...

Quand c'est rendu que c'est la secrétaire qui doit monter les brochures corporative...


----------



## angelo95 (18 Décembre 2008)

Je veux dire... moi c'est du html dont j'ai besoin...
J'ai essayé hier soir rapidement j'ai l'impression que ca ne correspond pas du tout pour des newsletters par email...

Et ca ne m'interesse pas de retourner sur Dreamweaver... c'est une machine a gaz je prefere BBEdit...
A la limite si vous connaissez de beaux templates de newsletters pourquoi pas...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

*Emails HTML - Dompter la bête*


----------



## angelo95 (19 Décembre 2008)

Tres bon tuto. Et oui les emails html c'est la mission...
De toute facon je crois que je vais rester avec mon BBedit...


----------



## Bladrak (19 Décembre 2008)

Hello 

En fait, InDesign va te servir pour faire la conception graphique de ta newsletter. Après, tu devras écrire le code correspondant, mais le découpage sera plus aisé si tu as effectué ton travail en amont sur InDesign (plus que sous Word par exemple  )


----------



## angelo95 (19 Décembre 2008)

Ouais je crois que c'est comme ca qu'elle bosse la nana... elle design sous ID et ensuite elle envoie le doc au webdesigner pour coder tout ca. C'est donc deux etapes.

Mais pour les raisons evoquees dans le tuto je vais rester a une mise en page simple...

Merci a vous !


----------

